# Poll: Slingshot of the Month - July



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

*Slingshot of the Month - June*​
*Vote for your favorite!*

1. Smitty - Bamboo1612.40%2. BunnyBuster - Hammermil96.98%3. USASlingshots - Terminator129.30%4. JoergS - Bullpup Sling-X-Bow2620.16%5. Fish - Buffalo Hunter1612.40%6. Chaneke_Josh - Mini Ergo129.30%7. Joe T - 1st Boardcut64.65%8. Martin - Walnut Ergo3224.81%


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Vote for your favorite! Voting will end on 08/13/10.

1. Smitty - Bamboo








2. BunnyBuster - Hammermil








3. USASlingshots - Terminator








4. JoergS - Bullpup Sling-X-Bow








5. Fish - Buffalo Hunter








6. Chaneke_Josh - Mini Ergo








7. Joe T - 1st Boardcut








8. Martin - Walnut Ergo


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i love bunny's hammermil


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I voted for Joe T. The others are excellently designed and made, but this particular slingshot stood out in terms of simple originality of form.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Slingshot of the month is always a pretty hard decision for me.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Joe T. has got it. What a great looking board cut ,it has sort of a Lighting Bolt effect.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

I voted for Smitty, this one just stands out for me.
Martin.


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

my vote for Mr. fish... I just love his nice & clean designs.


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

This months killing me!







I like Fish's Buffalo because I like the use of the horn and the wonderful gloss black cocor. Martin's Ergo is fantastically designed and has a wonderful shape. Smitty's bamboo and Chaneke_Josh - Mini Ergo looks like they are made for your hands. Joe T - 1st Board cut and the boys at USASlingshots -with their much improved Terminator shows promise. And what can I say about JoergS - Bullpup Sling-X-Bow; what a kinetic monster.

Who do you vote for!?!







I would like to vote for all of them for different reasons.







Well, I'll just make the decision on "if I could choose only one for MY collection, witch one would I pick?" That would have to be Fish then almost tied for 1st would be Martin's Ergo.


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

Seems as though there are members and 'voting' members that stay consistent month to month... C'mon in and vote!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

I voted for Martin.


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

snakeshack said:


> This months killing me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MAN,how did I look over BB's Hammermil! I guess I'm so use to seeing him in the line up every month.


----------



## HiCS (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice one Chaneke.... Got my Vote.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Smitty gets the nod from me-awesome frame! Flatband


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

We vote for Martin


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Well i voted for Chaneke_Josh, i think he is differant, love the burnt finish,, i do like Martins as well, and way to go the USASlingshots lads, im going to try a good one for next month ha ha not a chance, jeff


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

I voted for Martin this month, it's just so.... ergonomic!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

And the winner is.... drum roll please..... Martin!!!

The stats at close of the poll are:
Smitty - Bamboo (14 votes [13.21%])
BunnyBuster - Hammermil (7 votes [6.60%])
USASlingshots - Terminator (12 votes [11.32%])
JoergS - Bullpup Sling-X-Bow (19 votes [17.92%])
Fish - Buffalo Hunter (13 votes [12.26%])
Chaneke_Josh - Mini Ergo (10 votes [9.43%])
Joe T - 1st Boardcut (6 votes [5.66%])
Martin - Walnut Ergo (25 votes [23.58%])


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Great job martin! You deserved it


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Good Job Martin, but they all were winners in my book....


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Well done martin, what will you come up with next, give me 5 years and i,ll give you a run for your money ha ha , jeff


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Good work Martin!
It sure is pretty, and fancy lookin








BB


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Kudos Martin...and no need to retire.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Congratulations Martin! PM me your address (I should have it-but don't?) and I'll get you out a little "Pocket Plinker" for your win. Excellent frame Bud! Flatband


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well deserved, Martin!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Cheers guys. Thanks for the nomination and the votes, I appreciate it.
Martin.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Great job Martin...a beautiful as well as functional slingshot !


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Conga Rats, Martin!


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Well done Martin!

PS: I voted for you


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

great job martin! you deserved it


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

What, again, now that is great and it is well deserved! -- Tex


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Smitty, you should get together with Martin and make sure he isn't gonna post one before you post yours -- he's a hard guy to beat!

Just kidding


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I have some ideas, but I'm waiting for Martin to go on holiday with the family for a month.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, that darn Martin ! I can understand why he wins though because I have two of his shooters and you can't appreciate what a great craftsman he is until you hold one of his creations in your hand. They are a real pleasure just to hold because they are soooo smooth. I have his blue Theraband on one and some gum rubber on the other. Maybe if more of us would buy them he wouldn't have the time to make them so well ! Ha Ha! If everyone would just say they need it in three days, maybe I could win. Oh, I forgot...there's still Bunny Buster waiting to kick my butt...and Flatband...and Perry...and Joerg...USA Slingshots...Shot in the foot...Dayhiker...Harper...OH Yeah, and that guy named Jim Harris... Oh whatever, I ain't gonna show any of my sorry look'n slingshots no more ! You guys just have no appreciation for "Butt Ugly " slingshots!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

smitty said:


> Yeah, that darn Martin ! I can understand why he wins though because I have two of his shooters and you can't appreciate what a great craftsman he is until you hold one of his creations in your hand. They are a real pleasure just to hold because they are soooo smooth. I have his blue Theraband on one and some gum rubber on the other. Maybe if more of us would buy them he wouldn't have the time to make them so well ! Ha Ha! If everyone would just say they need it in three days, maybe I could win. Oh, I forgot...there's still Bunny Buster waiting to kick my butt...and Flatband...and Perry...and Joerg...USA Slingshots...Shot in the foot...Dayhiker...Harper...OH Yeah, and that guy named Jim Harris... Oh whatever, I ain't gonna show any of my sorry look'n slingshots no more ! You guys just have no appreciation for "Butt Ugly " slingshots!


Wait till he gets some tools ha ha, i know he dont use a lot, and they are all hand finished, that bamboo one ihave feels like glass, jeff


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

smitty, im guna nominate one of your slingshots this month. you make good ones. oh, any you had more votes than 5 of the people who were in the ssotm


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Well I appreciate the sentiment, but only if you want to be on the losing side. Ha! Ha!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

smitty said:


> Well I appreciate the sentiment, but only if you want to be on the losing side. Ha! Ha!


haha, dont be hard on yourself. you make good slingshots and sooner or later you will win. We have only been up for nomination 1 time! keep at it and i can garantee you will eventualy win


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Congratulations Martin...................again???







Just joshin'... It really was nice mate!!! Impressive to say the least. 
I love the statement from "Shot in the foot" ........."Wait till he gets some tools!" 
That's when the real male bonding starts with statements like.... "Well if you can't do no better n that with all those tools, you need to get a different hobby!!!!"


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

*Perry:*


> "Well if you can't do no better n that with all those tools, you need to get a different hobby!!!!"


That's darn funny, dude!


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

*Whispers* Martin you're supposed to give everybody else a chance!
















BTW just a suggestion for Aaron, do you think you could arrange the posts in the 'Slingshot of the Month' section in chronological order? I think it would be a little less confusing


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

All I use is a coping saw carving knives a japenese rasp and various grades of emry cloth and wet and dry paper.
I have tried a fretsaw and jigsaw but would I rather do it by hand, unless I am making up a batch to sell then I will run them through the fretsaw.
I quite fancy getting a set of drum sanders for my bench drill though.
Martin


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's the spirit, Martin. I'm not even up to your knees in skill, which is why I haven't attacked the yew yet -- well, that and the fact that I'm still not happy with any of my designs. Keep doing what you do; you're an inspiration to us all!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

danny said:


> I voted for Martin.


Me too. Advanced elegant and simple wooden design, excellent.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I think my vote just swayed it over Joerg. no offence, they are both amazing, I would never expect anyone but joerg to come up with the x-bow, but Joerg has the potential to design beautiful ones like Martin, as we've seen in the past ... Joerg really is amazing but he can't win every time ... it's so hard to decide ... if he deserves to win he should ....


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

:lol:Congratulations Martin







,i like your fork handle design,moreover looks very sexy.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> I think my vote just swayed it over Joerg. no offence, they are both amazing, I would never expect anyone but joerg to come up with the x-bow, but Joerg has the potential to design beautiful ones like Martin, as we've seen in the past ... Joerg really is amazing but he can't win every time ... it's so hard to decide ... if he deserves to win he should ....


It seems like I made number two quite often by now!

I am actually not disappointed at all. After all, the SOTM was my idea, and if I would win often, I feel it would look like I came up with the idea just to bragg around...

I made a few nice catties in my "beauty" phase, but currently I am back working at efficiency and power. New frontiers!

The ongoing success of my youtube channel (1,2 million views and 3250 subscribers) gives me a ton of great feedback. So don't worry, vote for the slingshot you like, even if is not one I have designed.

Jörg


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Martin said:


> All I use is a coping saw carving knives a japenese rasp and various grades of emry cloth and wet and dry paper.
> I have tried a fretsaw and jigsaw but would I rather do it by hand, unless I am making up a batch to sell then I will run them through the fretsaw.
> I quite fancy getting a set of drum sanders for my bench drill though.
> Martin


Yes, a drum sander would be nice!

I do use a jigsaw, but it's a cheapie B&D. I use an old makita nicd battery drill, and a dremel. I do have a nice palm router, but everything else is finished by hand. I may ask Santa to bring me a scroll saw this year, and a nice bandsaw sometime in the future to do re-sawing with would be cool. But for right now, the tools I do have, get the job done.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

JoergS said:


> I think my vote just swayed it over Joerg. no offence, they are both amazing, I would never expect anyone but joerg to come up with the x-bow, but Joerg has the potential to design beautiful ones like Martin, as we've seen in the past ... Joerg really is amazing but he can't win every time ... it's so hard to decide ... if he deserves to win he should ....


It seems like I made number two quite often by now!

I am actually not disappointed at all. After all, the SOTM was my idea, and if I would win often, I feel it would look like I came up with the idea just to bragg around...

I made a few nice catties in my "beauty" phase, but currently I am back working at efficiency and power. New frontiers!

The ongoing success of my youtube channel (1,2 million views and 3250 subscribers) gives me a ton of great feedback. So don't worry, vote for the slingshot you like, even if is not one I have designed.

Jörg
[/quote]
Thanks, big man with a big heart.


----------

